
Firefox Lockwise – Encrypted Password Manager - tmikaeld
https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/lockwise/
======
tmikaeld
It's finally official and built into the latest Firefox 70!

With separate mobile apps for easy access everywhere.

Some questions and answers I had as a Bitwarden user:

\- It is not possible to import passwords from other password managers, but
there are hacks [4]

\- It's not yet possible to export passwords.

\- For those wondering about 2-FA support, it's in the account optional
settings[0]. (only support Authenticator apps so far)

\- Disconnecting Firefox Lockwise from Firefox account doesn't mean that you
can use Lockwise without it [1].

\- Lockwise support master-masswords, just like other password managers, you
can set it in the browser settings [2]

\- Lockwise don't support secure notes or attachments yet.

[0] [https://support.mozilla.org/sv/kb/firefox-lockwise-
managing-...](https://support.mozilla.org/sv/kb/firefox-lockwise-managing-
account-data)

[2] [https://support.mozilla.org/sv/kb/disconnect-your-firefox-
ac...](https://support.mozilla.org/sv/kb/disconnect-your-firefox-account-
lockwise)

[3] about:preferences#privacy (Paste into address bar)

[4] [https://support.mozilla.org/en-
US/questions/1264448](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1264448)

~~~
_def
That are a whole lot of todos in my eyes. Also I'd be happier with an
(additional?) standalone desktop app. Let's hope Mozilla will improve it over
time, maybe I can migrate sometime in the future.

I don't like how everyone builds their own fenced off ecosystem but I guess
that's how things are nowadays.

~~~
tmikaeld
Checking their GitHub, it does seem like most of these are planned to be added
"mid term".

------
t0astbread
I recently switched away from FF's built-in password manager after it stopped
syncing my passwords for some reason. (I read this sometimes happens with
master passwords set?)

Now I'm using the KeePass database format (with KeePassXC, KeePassXC-Browser
and KeePass DX as my clients) and it's honestly much better. More ways to
organize my passwords, more features overall and I can just store my passwords
in an encrypted file and sync it via my regular file syncing system.

~~~
tmikaeld
Be sure to version your encrypted file, if it becomes corrupt (a single-bit
shift is enough), then it will sync-overwrite your file and all passwords are
lost.

~~~
t0astbread
Nextcloud takes care of versioning for me but I've also configured my clients
(at least those that support it) to create a backup before modifying the
database.

------
jdlyga
It's a little too tightly coupled to my Firefox account, which I don't like. I
use separate profiles for home and work, and usually share the same set of
passwords. LastPass or Bitwarden are independent from my browser account, and
travel with me if I decide to switch accounts or even browsers.

~~~
tmikaeld
Maybe they can add profiles that we can switch between, have you checked their
GitHub if it's been requested yet?

------
hexis
Is it possible to share password entries with others, like it is in 1Password
for example? This is a crucial use case for me, but I understand it’s not
universal.

~~~
tmikaeld
Not yet at least, most of the missing features that other password managers
have are planned to be added on their GitHub.

------
joshstrange
> Securely access the passwords you’ve saved in Firefox from anywhere — even
> outside of the browser.

> Only in the Firefox Browser

Ok...?

~~~
tmikaeld
"even outside of the browser" = On smartphones & Tablets.

------
notpiika
Doesn't seem to support importing accounts yet. Once an option like this is
added, I may switch from gopass[0], which is a pain to use on my phone, that I
now just SSH into my server.

[0]: [https://www.gopass.pw/](https://www.gopass.pw/)

------
Justsignedup
I would be even happier if Firefox integrated Android password manager
integration better.

I can barely use mine. So many bugs and quirks not present literally anywhere
else.

~~~
anoncake
Firefox Preview is a lot better on that front.

------
quantumfoam
I really tried using this switching from Bitwarden. Unfortunately, mass import
from another password manager wasn't possible and the feature set seemed
limited.

------
0xk4s7
How does this compare to other password managers such as LastPass? Does this
offer any improvments?

